# what is the strongest rasengan out of all these



## Dfk88 (May 27, 2013)

rainbow rasengan  

Crescent Moon rasengan 

Gelel Rasengan

Naruto and Shion's Super Chakra Rasengan  
 Tornado Rasengan

Nine tailes chakra rasengan 



and lastly supreme ultimate rasengan
and Finally thats it Which one is the strongest???


----------



## Bringer (May 27, 2013)

Battle of the Naruto movie rasengan 

Hmm... each of these rasengans one shotted the movies main villain... so it'd be safe to assume that the rasengan that one shotted the most impressive villain wins.


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2013)

solos


----------



## wooly Eullerex (May 27, 2013)

Hieis' ''darkness dragon flame'' >>>> any rasengan


----------



## Dr. White (May 27, 2013)

Oh my god there are so many rasengan variants.

Naruto's and Shions > Supreme Ultimate Rasengan > Tornado Rasengan > Nine Tails > Crescent Moon Rasengan > Rainbow Rasengan > Gelel Rasengan


----------



## ueharakk (May 27, 2013)

Naruto and Shions rasengan one-shotted a being that was suppose to bring destruction to the world and it's also the biggest one on the list so I'd go with that one.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 



For real though, I'm going with Naruto and Minato's Supreme Ultimate Rasengan.


----------

